#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάργηση κράτησης υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ

## CFAK

Παραθέτω έγγραφο-γνωμοδότηση (δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει δεσμευτική-εκτελεστική ισχύ) που υπέβαλε το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ στα γραφεία δόμησης Θεσσαλονίκης.

Κατάργηση_κρατήσεων_ΤΣΜΕΔΕ_ΕΜΠ.pdf

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Προσωπικά νιώθω να δικαιώνομαι διότι το έγγραφο αυτό αναφέρει αυτά ακριβώς που ισχυριζόμουν στην ομάδα του facebook του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ ήδη από τις 03.06.2016.

Μπράβο και στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ που έστειλε το έγγραφο αυτό στις ΥΔΟΜ Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας.
Μπορεί να μην είναι δεσμευτικό, αλλά επηρεάζει καταστάσεις και αποφάσεις.
Ανάλογα θα έπρεπε να πράξει το κεντρικό ΤΕΕ αλλά...

Όσοι συνάδελφοι είστε χρήστες του facebook εγγραφείτε στην παραπάνω αναφερομένη ομάδα της οποίας μέλη είναι και ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και πολλά μέλη της Δ.Ε. του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και πολλοί ακόμα συνάδελφοι με θέσεις και στο κεντρικό ΤΕΕ που διαβάζουν τις αναρτήσεις μας και διαμορφώνουν άποψη.

----------


## CFAK

Προσωπικά, αγαπητέ Χάρη, θεωρώ ότι σε διαβάζουν πριν βγάλουν ένα έγγραφο.
Είσαι μακράν πιο ενημερωμένος και αξιόπιστος από τους κρατικοδίαιτους του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ 
(...για τις Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης δεν το συζητάω καν...)

Παρά το έγγραφο, οι υπάλληλοι δέχονται την μη πληρωμή των κρατήσεων με ύφος "άντε να σου κάνω τη χάρη"...

Πράγματι, πλέον οι νόμιμες αμοιβές δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο ύπαρξης..

----------


## Xάρης

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου αλλά υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι συνάδελφοι από τους οποίους και εγώ μαθαίνω.
Π.χ. το παραπάνω έγγραφο δεν ξέρω πού το βρήκες, αν πήγες εσύ στο γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων και το αναζήτησες, πάντως εγώ από εσένα το έμαθα. Το μόνο που γνώριζα ήταν η ύπαρξη της επιστολής του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ στις ΥΔΟΜ.


Το επόμενο βήμα είναι αυτό. Η κατάργηση του συστήματος αμοιβών.
Και η κατάργηση του ΦΕΜ που δημιουργεί επίσης ηλεκτρονική γραφειοκρατία και είναι άδικη προκαταβολή φόρου αφού:
1) δεν αφορά όλους τους μηχανικούς ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και
2) πληρώνουμε ήδη προκαταβολή φόρου 50% που θα φτάσει το 100% με την ετήσια φορολογική μας δήλωση, γιατί να πληρώνουμε κι άλλη προκαταβολή φόρου;


Μείωση γραφειοκρατίας και ενασχόληση με αυτό καθαυτό το αντικείμενό μας. Μελέτες, επιβλέψεις, κατασκευές.

----------


## CFAK

Το έγγραφο το βρήκα στη κεντρική Πολεδομία Θεσσαλονίκης (στη Μανουσογιαννάκη).
Συμφωνώ και για την κατάργηση του ΦΕΜ.

Και επιτέλους να γίνει εφαρμογή του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος έκδοσης αδειών. Έτοιμο είναι, επιτέλους ενεργοποιήστε το...

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς, τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα ενοχλούν πολλούς γραφειοκράτες.

----------


## Xάρης

Επιστολή του ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου με αίτημα την έκδοση διευκρινιστικής εγκυκλίου. (βλ. συνημμένο)

----------

anuket, milt

----------


## kostaras4

Καλημέρα σας,

Έτυχε μήπως κάποιος να καταθέσει πρόσφατα για προέγκριση?
Ρωτάω σε σχέση με κρατήσεις *υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ*... Τελικά ζητάνε και αν ναι τί οι Πολεοδομίες?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς, σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη εγκύκλιο της Παρασκευής 10.02.2017, βλ. ΕΔΩ, οι υπάλληλοι των ΥΔΟΜ θα ζητούν να έχει καταβληθεί το 1% υπέρ ΕΜΠ.

----------

